# Eyeless Creature Discovered in Undersea Tunnel



## Blue Tick (Aug 26, 2009)

Eyeless Creature Discovered in Undersea Tunnel


----------



## Andres (Aug 26, 2009)

and this my friends is why I don't do the ocean. All kinds of unknown creatures in there!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 26, 2009)

The glory of our Creator is magnified once again!!


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 26, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> The glory of our Creator is magnified once again!!



Indeed!


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 6, 2009)

Some evolutionists use things like loss of eyes or ability to fly as arguments for full evolution. 

The reality is that (many?) creationists accept the loss of genetic information as a possibility/reality if creatures like this and ostriches/the dodo weren't created like this in the first place.

This a very different thing to a creature without the power of e.g. sight or flight developing them.


----------

